# Help Macromedia Flash Player on Terminal server



## bremner (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi I have a few users using Maxterm terminal's connecterd to a terminal server and connected to a file server running smb 2003. these users need to access a website that requires the latest flash player. I can't seem to find anything that relates specifically to terminal servers in the group policies and most of the group policies are not enabled however something is restricting the ie6 control panel as users do not have access. the Maxterms do not have an embedded os so i cant figure out how to allow users to install the flash player and as it is installed on the terminal server it has me baffled. Please help me get my head around this


----------



## bremner (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorted


----------



## sam1441 (Sep 12, 2007)

u wont tell us how i guess?


----------



## bremner (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Sam its actually just a matter of downloading the latest flash player in msi format codecpack.nl/install_flash_player_10_active_x.msi then you can log onto the terminal server with admin rights and install it using the add/remove programs under control panel


----------

